# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Remove a duplicate record

## Rgoehring

I somehow duplicated 2 records in my database.  Is there a way to delete the duplicates?

----------


## skhanal

You have to write a query to identify duplicates and delete them. The syntax depends on the database system you are using. Typically you compare columns that should uniquely identify a record and pick one of the duplicate as delete candidate based on some additional criteria such as timestamp.

----------

